

Congratulations ISRO. You have made India proud yet again - Dimples
https://medium.com/@ApurvaBhelke/congratulations-isro-you-have-made-india-proud-yet-again-ae0e66de3f49

======
sidcool
ISRO is indeed India's premier institution that has time and again made her
proud. Kudos ISRO.

